# Adobe Releases Lightroom 6.2 & CC 2015.2



## KBStudio (Oct 5, 2015)

Adobe released an update to Lightroom 6 moving to Lightroom 6.2. Unfortunately, the bug I have most concern with wasn't fixed. Since Lightroom 6 and Lightroom CC 2014 and 2015, the Soft Proof feature has a bug. When examining a file the RGB numbers displayed in the histogram window are wrong. They do not match the numbers in Photoshop, which are correct, and the do not match the same files numbers in Lightroom 5.7.1. Adobe has been aware of this bug since April of this year. Still not fixed.


----------



## NorbR (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Adobe Releases Lightroom 6.2 & CC 2015.2*

Dehaze as a local adjustment is a fantastic addition. I like the Dehaze effect but it's often quite strong on the whole picture, the ability to brush it in selectively will make it much, much more useful to me.


----------



## Hector1970 (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Adobe Releases Lightroom 6.2 & CC 2015.2*

The bug I don't like is that all your plugins need to be reinstalled when they move versions.
This is a pain in the butt.
Is that the case with this upgrade too?
Dehaze as a local adjustment is a good addition.
I'm not overly impressed generally with Dehaze. It's a bit bluey and could be achieved already by messing with the other sliders.
There is alot more things they could improve upon. 
I'd like them to put in a light ray function, variable intensity and angles.
I know you can do it in photoshop but not too easily/quickly.


----------



## vbianchi (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Adobe Releases Lightroom 6.2 & CC 2015.2*

Do you know if this update fixes the problem with OS X El Capitan ? 
Waiting before upgrading my mac with it. I prefer to keep Lightroom totally usable. 

Thank's in advance for your answer. ;-)


----------



## LDS (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Adobe Releases Lightroom 6.2 & CC 2015.2*

FD lenses support? Cool!


----------



## AvTvM (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Adobe Releases Lightroom 6.2 & CC 2015.2*

De-haze ...


> * Please note that this feature is not available in the standalone version of Lightroom 6



yes, Adobe ... just keep rubbing it in. I will still never RENT your software. And if you guys withhold features, I will also not BUY anything from you - like LR 6. All my current cameras are supported by LR 5.7 and my next camera upgrade is likely 2+ years out ... unless Canon brings a FF mirrorless system before then.  ;D


----------



## mclaren777 (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Adobe Releases Lightroom 6.2 & CC 2015.2*

No profile for the new Canon 35mm f/1.4 II.


----------



## gsealy (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Adobe Releases Lightroom 6.2 & CC 2015.2*

It seems that all the new Adobe LR major releases are buggy. I waited until LR 5.6 before upgrading from L4.x. I am doing the same thing with LR 6. It is just too frustrating and wastes too much time diving in on the initial release.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Adobe Releases Lightroom 6.2 & CC 2015.2*



Canon Rumors said:


> Select a Source: There is a new “Add Photos” screen which scans to identify the potential locations for photos on your hard drive.



Ugh. I find software that goes out and searches your entire drive(s) structure(s) for compatible file types quite annoying. There's nothing explicit or clear about it. Deliberately choosing what to import is explicit and clear.


----------



## pknight (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Adobe Releases Lightroom 6.2 & CC 2015.2*



Hector1970 said:


> The bug I don't like is that all your plugins need to be reinstalled when they move versions.
> This is a pain in the butt.
> Is that the case with this upgrade too?



When I went from 5.7 to 6.0, and later to CC, I didn't have to reinstall any plugins.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Adobe Releases Lightroom 6.2 & CC 2015.2*



AvTvM said:


> De-haze ...
> 
> 
> > * Please note that this feature is not available in the standalone version of Lightroom 6
> ...



+100 to that,even though I am on 6.
You call this a new version? An upgrade? Nothing new in here other than some lens profiles.
How about something simple like an auto-tone function that works as well as it does in Elements (and most other cheap or free programs)?


----------



## seattlebirdman (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Adobe Releases Lightroom 6.2 & CC 2015.2*



3kramd5 said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > Select a Source: There is a new “Add Photos” screen which scans to identify the potential locations for photos on your hard drive.
> ...



you can disable this. Here's a video review of the new import process which goes into quite a bit of detail that should be helpful understanding the differences and the options.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q4tq7aDr_1w

Doug


----------



## Maiaibing (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Adobe Releases Lightroom 6.2 & CC 2015.2*



3kramd5 said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > Select a Source: There is a new “Add Photos” screen which scans to identify the potential locations for photos on your hard drive.
> ...



+10000000 Wow - must be the worst "upgrade" idea for LR ever. "We take control of your computer's 30TB and will waste tons of time and cpu power scanning it all in one gigantic confusing lump so you do not have to click the "Import this" icon that pops up when you insert a CF card anymore" ????


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Adobe Releases Lightroom 6.2 & CC 2015.2*



pknight said:


> Hector1970 said:
> 
> 
> > The bug I don't like is that all your plugins need to be reinstalled when they move versions.
> ...


did u pay for lightroom 6 im still trying too upgrade too it?? do u know where i can get it for free i have 5.7 on mac


----------



## privatebydesign (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Adobe Releases Lightroom 6.2 & CC 2015.2*



AvTvM said:


> De-haze ...
> 
> 
> > * Please note that this feature is not available in the standalone version of Lightroom 6
> ...



That suits Adobe just fine, you are not the kind of customer they want. Bye.


----------



## Northbird (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Adobe Releases a buggy Lightroom 6.2 WARNING !! *

If you are running LR on a Mac I would suggest not installing this update until problems are sorted out. I installed on a Macbook Pro running OSx 10.11 and have had nothing but problems. Crashes on import, etc. etc. Haven't managed to sort it out yet so may end up having to revert back to previous version which will be royal PIA. 

The import screen is completely changed as well, it can be turned off but a less than smooth upgrade in my experience.


----------



## Batman6794 (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Adobe Releases Lightroom 6.2 & CC 2015.2*



privatebydesign said:


> AvTvM said:
> 
> 
> > De-haze ...
> ...



LOL. Yes. Most successful businesses try to limit the "kinds" of customers that purchase their products. If EVERYONE bought their stuff, they might run out of places to put all their money.


----------



## gunship01 (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Adobe Releases Lightroom 6.2 & CC 2015.2*



AvTvM said:


> De-haze ...
> 
> 
> > * Please note that this feature is not available in the standalone version of Lightroom 6
> ...



Nor will I. What does everyone else use for PP photos that is a stand-alone product?


----------



## Lars (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Adobe Releases Lightroom 6.2 & CC 2015.2*



AvTvM said:


> De-haze ...
> 
> 
> > * Please note that this feature is not available in the standalone version of Lightroom 6
> ...



I just updated to 6.2 (non-CC), and the local dehaze is indeed not available.

HOWEVER... The global dehaze feature can actually be enabled in Lightroom 6, through a workaround. (The code for it is all there, it is just missing the UI elements). All you have to do is install these presets and the global dehaze feature is available to you:
http://www.proloststore.com/products/dehaze


----------



## Mac Duderson (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Adobe Releases Lightroom 6.2 & CC 2015.2*

No Canon 50mm 1.8 STM support still. Lens correction profile defaults to 50mm 1.2L and you have to manually change it to 50mm 1.8 II, which I finally saved as a preset. ???
Also I can not find the FD and Ai, Ai-s profiles for my MF lenses... maybe this is just for the CC version again?


----------



## Mac Duderson (Oct 6, 2015)

*Re: Adobe Releases Lightroom 6.2 & CC 2015.2*

 HOKEY MOTHER the program keeps closing over and over again and I can't get any work done!! I have never had any problems with LR1 LR2 LR3 LR4 LR5 and LR6 up until now. There are major problems with this new update!! I hope I can somehow figure out how to get back to the last version. :-[


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Oct 6, 2015)

*Re: Adobe Releases Lightroom 6.2 & CC 2015.2*

Did they ever fix the serious bug that makes the render not show quite the correct colors if you have all the GPU rendering stuff set to default settings or higher?

It was broken in PS CS6 and in the first few versions of PS CC that I trialed.

It's a pretty serious bug in that it puts fake color casts into the images and can lead you to slightly tone things incorrectly. Not sure why they don't fix a mega-bug of that importance (or perhaps they finally have in one of the last versions or two?).

To be safe it's best to tune down the GPU rendering and set drawing mode GPU assistance to Basic. If you set it to anything higher you'll get serious problems with the color engine during rendering to screen. I think it's under Settings->Performance->Advanced GPU->Drawing Mode.

In some cases if you actively drag something around the colors go back to the tone they should but then as soon as you stop movement it adds a weird little tone, especially to darker tones, especially when using wider gamuts.


----------



## Northbird (Oct 6, 2015)

*Re: Adobe Releases Lightroom 6.2 & CC 2015.2*



Mac Duderson said:


> HOKEY MOTHER the program keeps closing over and over again and I can't get any work done!! I have never had any problems with LR1 LR2 LR3 LR4 LR5 and LR6 up until now. There are major problems with this new update!! I hope I can somehow figure out how to get back to the last version. :-[



Try resetting preferences before you revert to an earlier version, make sure you've documented your settings beforehand. On Mac Osx hold down the shift and Alt/Opt keys as you start Lightroom. Then quit and restart your computer. 

To revert to an earlier version; It takes several steps and can be a royal PIA, it will take you several steps – 
1. uninstall Lightroom
2. download and install 6.0
3. then download and install the 6.1.1 patch. If you are a subscriber, sign out of the CC desktop app and sign in again. You will obviously want to ignore requests in Lightroom to update to 6.2.

Not a smooth upgrade for many of us ..... unfortunately. I also hate the new import module and immediately disabled it once I got the crashes under control. One of the issues seems to be incompatibility with certain Graphics cards.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Oct 6, 2015)

*Re: Adobe Releases Lightroom 6.2 & CC 2015.2*



3kramd5 said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > Select a Source: There is a new “Add Photos” screen which scans to identify the potential locations for photos on your hard drive.
> ...



+1

Also not into the rental model (cloud : it's a freaking rental model not some 'magical cloud' : ).


----------



## privatebydesign (Oct 6, 2015)

*Re: Adobe Releases Lightroom 6.2 & CC 2015.2*



LetTheRightLensIn said:


> 3kramd5 said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Rumors said:
> ...



So stick with the standalone perpetual license LR6, and you can even get 99% of the photography functionality of Photoshop with the standalone perpetual license of Elements. 

LR6 perpetual, $149.
Elements 14, $79.99.

Or get Affinity Photo for $49.99.

All you anti Adobe drones are as boring and repetitive as the _"Canon are uncompetitive/******* if they don't do X"_ crowd. Adobe don't care, move on, find your alternative and be happy. If Adobe got it wrong they will change, but they expected this push back from their amateur users, you are not their core business and you don't pay their bills, and never have.


----------



## infared (Oct 6, 2015)

*Re: Adobe Releases Lightroom 6.2 & CC 2015.2*

Adobe has become FAT & LAZY. The HDR software included in LR 6 is pathetic. It does not compete with freeware from 5 years ago. LR 5 has a better import interface than LR 6. Why was it changed to make it look "new"? The company was once an innovator....what happened? k


----------



## privatebydesign (Oct 6, 2015)

*Re: Adobe Releases Lightroom 6.2 & CC 2015.2*



infared said:


> Adobe has become FAT & LAZY. The HDR software included in LR 6 is pathetic. It does not compete with freeware from 5 years ago. LR 5 has a better import interface than LR 6. Why was it changed to make it look "new"? The company was once an innovator....what happened? k



I disagree. 

I find LR HDR to be far and away the best implementation of de-ghosting I have ever used and the most natural output short of the time and trouble of PS 32bit blending or layered exposures and luminosity masks. I have used multiple exposure blending since it began, I don't buy Plugins but did buy both LR Enfuse and Photomatix Pro before that to try to achieve the extreme DR I often encounter shooting indoor/outside view real estate. 

As for the Import change, I'll give it a while before I decide, if you think about it in a rational way the new feature is more intuitive just not yet to us long term users and should reveal any misplaced files (which I know I have!), but for any old dogs refusing to learn new tricks you can resort to legacy mode anyway, so what's the harm?


----------



## LOALTD (Oct 6, 2015)

*Re: Adobe Releases Lightroom 6.2 & CC 2015.2*

As others have stated, if you are running OSX 10.11 El Capitan:


DO NOT UPGRADE!


This thing CRASHES NON-STOP!


Luckily, I was able to revert to 6.1.1 with Time Machine.


Insane that that'd release something this buggy.


----------



## privatebydesign (Oct 6, 2015)

*Re: Adobe Releases Lightroom 6.2 & CC 2015.2*



Batman6794 said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > AvTvM said:
> ...



If you were in sales and you had two customers, one spent thousands of dollars every year and was happy with your new business model because it saved them money, the other spend a few hundred dollars every few years whilst bitching and moaning and starting up petitions about everything you did, whilst not taking the time to even consider what you are actually offering at the same time taking up far more customer service hours and developer time than the big spending customer. Which would you spend your time and trouble and money trying to make happy?

I wouldn't be surprised if Adobe cut the amateur market out of their business model completely after the scaled 3/5 year transition to the subscription model, anybody that isn't prepared to spend $10 a month on their hobby really isn't worth bothering with even if there are thousands of them, save the developer time and money and concentrate on your core money making customer base.

Oh, and to make people realise what utter crap they are talking, who knows what you can still do with LR CC after you stop paying? Practically none of you.


----------



## privatebydesign (Oct 6, 2015)

*Re: Adobe Releases Lightroom 6.2 & CC 2015.2*



LOALTD said:


> As others have stated, if you are running OSX 10.11 El Capitan:
> 
> 
> DO NOT UPGRADE!
> ...



I never update my OS, I find all Apple releases in recent years are as bad as Windows ever were. I am running 10.9.5 and today's Adobe releases are running 100% fine.


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Oct 6, 2015)

*Re: Adobe Releases Lightroom 6.2 & CC 2015.2*



AvTvM said:


> De-haze ...
> 
> 
> > * Please note that this feature is not available in the standalone version of Lightroom 6
> ...


+1, I fully agree.


----------



## Hillsilly (Oct 6, 2015)

*Re: Adobe Releases Lightroom 6.2 & CC 2015.2*



infared said:


> The HDR software included in LR 6 is pathetic. It does not compete with freeware from 5 years ago.



You could say the same about most Lightroom features. But that's missing the point. Lightroom isn't about being the best at everything. Its about being the best overall. Its the ideal one piece software solution for the majority of photographers. No other program even comes close. Even with all of the anti Adobe angst, the fact that nobody has been able to develop a reasonable alternative just reinforces to me how good the program is.


----------



## infared (Oct 6, 2015)

*Re: Adobe Releases Lightroom 6.2 & CC 2015.2*



privatebydesign said:


> infared said:
> 
> 
> > Adobe has become FAT & LAZY. The HDR software included in LR 6 is pathetic. It does not compete with freeware from 5 years ago. LR 5 has a better import interface than LR 6. Why was it changed to make it look "new"? The company was once an innovator....what happened? k
> ...



LOL! Thanks for the pointer...I will switch back to legacy mode out of the mess that some 21yr old thought was cool. Of course, I would not have to do that if Adobe had written code that preserved all of my preferences when I paid to upgrade,(like every other software I have upgraded). The HDR is junk...I will just continue my work flow the way it was. The thing is..Adobe has wasted a lot of my time with a bunch of nonsense, and taken my money. That's annoying.


----------



## Mac Duderson (Oct 6, 2015)

*Re: Adobe Releases Lightroom 6.2 & CC 2015.2*



Northbird said:


> Mac Duderson said:
> 
> 
> > HOKEY MOTHER the program keeps closing over and over again and I can't get any work done!! I have never had any problems with LR1 LR2 LR3 LR4 LR5 and LR6 up until now. There are major problems with this new update!! I hope I can somehow figure out how to get back to the last version. :-[
> ...



Northbird thank you SO much! After hours of fighting with it trying to finish a wedding it continually crashed about 50-75 times. Also whenever it crashed all my edits were lost. I would have to close LR properly every 10 min or so to make sure my work was not lost. I finally finished the wedding but couldn't export it.
I did all the things you suggested but it continually crashed even when I tried to do those steps.
I finally resorted to uninstalling it and redownloading LR6.0. I find that it actually is running faster then 6.1.1 so I may just keep 6.0 and skip 6.1.1. I don't remember if 1.1 had anything worth updating for.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Oct 6, 2015)

*Re: Adobe Releases Lightroom 6.2 & CC 2015.2*



privatebydesign said:


> As for the Import change, I'll give it a while before I decide, if you think about it in a rational way the new feature is more intuitive just not yet to us long term users and should reveal any misplaced files (which I know I have!), but for any old dogs refusing to learn new tricks you can resort to legacy mode anyway, so what's the harm?



As long as it doesn't remind me all the time, I don't care. If it's like the "Do you want to back this up online Yes/No" splash screen which pops up every time I create a new catalog, I'll get annoyed.


----------



## privatebydesign (Oct 6, 2015)

*Re: Adobe Releases Lightroom 6.2 & CC 2015.2*



infared said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > infared said:
> ...



I am always looking to learn new and improved HDR, can you show me examples of LR created junk and what your workflow is that makes your HDR so much better?

Thanks.


----------



## JonAustin (Oct 6, 2015)

*Re: Adobe Releases Lightroom 6.2 & CC 2015.2*

Although aware of Lightroom since its v1 launch, I didn't join the party until v4. I found the upgrade to v5 quite worthwhile, but nothing about v6 "rang my bell." Reading over some of these posts makes me glad I decided to sit out this round.


----------



## privatebydesign (Oct 6, 2015)

*Re: Adobe Releases Lightroom 6.2 & CC 2015.2*



3kramd5 said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > As for the Import change, I'll give it a while before I decide, if you think about it in a rational way the new feature is more intuitive just not yet to us long term users and should reveal any misplaced files (which I know I have!), but for any old dogs refusing to learn new tricks you can resort to legacy mode anyway, so what's the harm?
> ...



Mine doesn't do that, you must have a preference option ticked that I don't (or the other way around!). I even just made a test catalog to make sure.


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (Oct 6, 2015)

*Re: Adobe Releases Lightroom 6.2 & CC 2015.2*



Mac Duderson said:


> No Canon 50mm 1.8 STM support still. Lens correction profile defaults to 50mm 1.2L and you have to manually change it to 50mm 1.8 II, which I finally saved as a preset. ???
> Also I can not find the FD and Ai, Ai-s profiles for my MF lenses... maybe this is just for the CC version again?



still no 50mm stm lens profile that what i had too do on 5.7 just make it use the 50mm 1.8 mark 2


----------



## KBStudio (Oct 6, 2015)

*Re: Adobe Releases Lightroom 6.2 & CC 2015.2*

I try not to be paranoid, but this morning my LR 6.2 would not open. It requested that I sign into my Adobe account and re-enter my serial number. Of course, I did not have my serial number saved anywhere. So after re-setting my password, 15 minutes, I got into my account wrote down the serial number and re-entered it. LR 6.2 opened. Get to the studio and find that my main computer could not shut down last night because LR CC 2015 updated would not close. Hummmm. I guess I should never criticize Adobe!

Think I will follow others and uninstall LR 6.2 and reinstall to LR 6.1.1 or just go back to LR 5.7.1. Or CaptureOne Pro????


----------



## 3kramd5 (Oct 6, 2015)

*Re: Adobe Releases Lightroom 6.2 & CC 2015.2*



privatebydesign said:


> 3kramd5 said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...



I may have found a preference at some point in time, because it started doing that with the initial release, then it stopped for a while, and it's started again. 

It also actually moves the cursor up to the top left of the screen after I dismiss the popup. I'll have to go wander through the preferences again.

Also, I THINK it only does is on my windows machine.


----------



## KBStudio (Oct 6, 2015)

*Re: Adobe Releases Lightroom 6.2 & CC 2015.2*

Just watched Laura Shoe's Import youtube post. Did not realize how many tools I use regularly are no longer available. Preview of new file name in "File Renaming". No more "Move" option. Destination no longer shows you a list of location options. And a very important one for me, no longer do you have the option to eject the memory card or hard drive after importing is complete. You now have to do it "long hand". This will really screw up our workflow!

Best go back to LR 6.1.1 or 5.7.1 for us.


----------



## KBStudio (Oct 6, 2015)

*Re: Adobe Releases Lightroom 6.2 & CC 2015.2*

Another bug. Ligthroom CC2015.2 will not shut down. When the app is closed it hangs up and can only be "Force Quit" in Mac Yosemite 10.10.4 Great Update!!!


----------



## Batman6794 (Oct 6, 2015)

*Re: Adobe Releases Lightroom 6.2 & CC 2015.2*



privatebydesign said:


> Batman6794 said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...



Ummmmm. Do you live in a world where Adobe charges more to pro customers than they do amateurs? I live in one where their products cost the same no matter who is buying.

The average pro may buy more products than the average amateur, but that would mean its the pros that are taking up more of the developers time wouldn't it? The more products you own, the time the developers spend making you happy. 

It is a false perception that pros are where the profit lives. The fact that an individual pro has more to spend than an amateur is far outweighed by the total number of amateurs with money to spend. (That's why canon new rebels and EFs lenses faster than pro bodies and Ls.)

The majority of the photography market share amateurs by a long shot. Not just in terms of numbers, but in terms of dollars spent. Companies only market to pros because amateurs follow what the pros do, and choose products because they know pros use them. The amatuers are where the real profits live.

The idea that subscription based pricing is "for pros" is ludicrous. 

Lets look at the benefits of subscription:

Low entry price! - Any pro worth his salt sets aside the money they need for the tools their job requires. If you're trying to start a business subscription is a huge boon. You can pay a low price to get started, and put aside money to get the real thing once you've established yourself. For an established pro this befit offers nothing.

Always up to date! - Pros have constant deadlines that must be met to deliver products to clients. Any changes to their workflow, be it a new interface or worse, bugs, are a threat. No client I've ever worked would ever except "I'll be delivering the work late because I just updated my software and encountered unexpected issues" as an excuse. Even if I HAD a subscription, I would not allow updates when I've got projects in progress. Most pros do NOT upgrade unless a software change offers a very compelling feature to make it worth it. On the other hands amateurs love to be up to date! Just look at the sales of the T5i. Basically a more expensive and newer T4i. No new features, just said 5 instead of 4.

Only have to pay when you use it! Well that is great for amateurs who need professional tools for the few gigs they get. They can pay for what they need this month, and not pay when they're not using it. Do you know any pros who go a month without using the tools of the trade? For pros, paying the subscription fee every month is more expensive than simply buying a stand alone product. Does this really sound like a marketing scheme directed at pros? 


These advantages offer nothing to pros. They are all directed at amateurs hoping to break into the business and become pros. Stop kidding yourself.


----------



## Famateur (Oct 6, 2015)

*Re: Adobe Releases Lightroom 6.2 & CC 2015.2*



privatebydesign said:


> infared said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...



I'd be interested as well -- genuinely. The results I've achieved with Lightroom' HDR feature have been satisfying, but perhaps I'm setting the bar too low? If I can achieve markedly better results with other software, I'm interested.

Still, there's enormous value for me in having so many good (if not the best) features in one tool.


----------



## Famateur (Oct 6, 2015)

*Re: Adobe Releases Lightroom 6.2 & CC 2015.2*

Gonna watch the import video before I decide whether or not to upgrade. The announcement is misleading by listing Dehaze under the new features for Desktop:

*New Features – Lightroom desktop

Dehaze as a Local Adjustment**

Then it contradicts it with the asterisk. Why list Dehaze under the "Lightroom Desktop" heading at all, other than to say, "Just kidding -- we're still reserving that for CC! Got your hopes up, though, didn't we?"

I very much appreciated the addition of brushes for the graduated and radial filters with LR6 -- I use that all the time. One niggle: If you use the erase brush and decide you'd like to paint back in, it paints with standard brush flow, density, etc, rather than painting back the mask of the graduated/radial filter. This means painting back full strength effect when I would expect/want it to restore the graduation of effect.

One of these days, I'll get around to communicating this desired functionality with Adobe. For now, I have to use Undo, but that's a bit of a hassle...especially if it's a change I want to make some time later...

Just thought of a feature I'd like: Undo (remove) a specific step from the History without losing all the steps that came after it (or can I already do this and just don't know?). Or be able to switch off a step as an additional alternative to removing it.


----------



## Famateur (Oct 6, 2015)

*Re: Adobe Releases Lightroom 6.2 & CC 2015.2*

Just finished the video. Think I'll sit this one out for now. Here's why:

1. The tree for the destination folder is gone.
2. I have no use for the Add Photos screen, preferring the From panel.
3. I always use what is now collapsed in the Gear icon and don't want to click it.*
4. I don't see any new features**, just a new look and lost functionality.

The new Import seems geared more to novices than to power users, confusing visual efficiency for workflow efficiency. Is the majority of their user base overwhelmed with too many options at once? Just seems like they tried to make it a linear wizard. Good for novices, not so much for power users.

If Adobe was listening, here's what I'd request:

1) Make Import its own module, just like Library, Develop, etc. Maintain the same interface design philosophy as the other modules (and legacy import) and include all the advanced features.

2) Include an icon within the Import Module to toggle between Wizard View and Advanced View. Wizard View is the simplified version to accomplish whatever prompted Adobe to make the change to the import for LR6.2.

The above would make it feel more like the rest of Lightroom and satisfy both power users and novices that might be overwhelmed by all the detailed options available to them.

Question for PBD: Does resorting to legacy mode maintain the missing destination folder tree, Move option and other lost functionality? I might consider upgrading if it does, but then I'm gambling on how long that option will be available.

* Is this the start of a move away from the side-docking/hiding menus throughout LR? I hope not. I quite like them and losing that consistency in the import dialog feels disjointed to me. 

** Okay, maybe scanning my system for images is a new feature...which I'd promptly disable...like I did face-recognition (seems like Adobe is adopting features from Picasa). In the video, it looks like it's just an on/off. Can it be fine-tuned (like Picasa ) to select which drives and folders are scanned?


----------



## 3kramd5 (Oct 6, 2015)

*Re: Adobe Releases Lightroom 6.2 & CC 2015.2*



Famateur said:


> New Features – Lightroom desktop
> 
> Dehaze as a Local Adjustment*
> 
> Then it contradicts it with the asterisk. *Why list Dehaze under the "Lightroom Desktop"* heading at all, other than to say, "Just kidding -- we're still reserving that for CC! Got your hopes up, though, didn't we?"



Because that's where it's available. It isn't available in Lightroom Mobile. The asterisk doesn't contradict.


----------



## LOALTD (Oct 6, 2015)

*Re: Adobe Releases Lightroom 6.2 & CC 2015.2*



privatebydesign said:


> LOALTD said:
> 
> 
> > As others have stated, if you are running OSX 10.11 El Capitan:
> ...




6.1.1 runs fine in El Capitan, there is a serious flaw with 6.2.


----------



## Famateur (Oct 6, 2015)

*Re: Adobe Releases Lightroom 6.2 & CC 2015.2*



3kramd5 said:


> Famateur said:
> 
> 
> > New Features – Lightroom desktop
> ...



Ah...yes. I've been equating Desktop with standalone license (as in Desktop vs. CC). But it's clear now that Adobe is making the distinction between Desktop (standalone and CC) versus Mobile. Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## privatebydesign (Oct 6, 2015)

*Re: Adobe Releases Lightroom 6.2 & CC 2015.2*



Batman6794 said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > Batman6794 said:
> ...



I live in the world where volume licenses can cost thousands of dollars, per month. You do know that the licenses you are all bitching about are limited to one user and two computers which can't both be logged into at the same time? Now email Adobe and ask how much for a 10 station unlimited user license, or even a five station one.

As for pros setting money aside, clearly you are not in business, you don't have an accountant, and you don't understand the difference between capital expenditure and leasing, along with the economic advantages for a company, even a one man band, to do the latter.

Seeing as how you are so far off the mark on those two comments I can't be bothered to address the rest of your drivel.


----------



## Gray Fox (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: Adobe Releases Lightroom 6.2 & CC 2015.2*

I am also having problems with multiple crashes when attempting to import from a card reader. 

Also, just my opinion, the new Import screens do not really address the confusion-issues that I have when importing. I still manage to import to the Apple Pictures folder when I am trying to import to a remote drive. I know, my fault, but the software still does not make it easy.


----------



## Batman6794 (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: Adobe Releases Lightroom 6.2 & CC 2015.2*



privatebydesign said:


> Batman6794 said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...



You're right. Volume licensing cost far more. I was under the impression that a CC subscription for multiple users would also cost more money. Was I wrong about that? If you can get 150 people working for $10/month that WOULD be a good deal!

On the other hand, if you have lots of users, wouldn't the extra cost of a subscription plan be multiplied by the number of users? Seems like that'd be bad. 

You are correct that I'm not in business. I'm in PHOTOGRAPHY. However, I know enough to know that its not capital vs leasing. People in business use capital and EXPENSE. 

Capital is a purchase of an asset that hits your bottom line once. Expense is something that hits it repeatedly. 

Anyone in business will tell you capital expenditure is preferred because what you purchase can be considered an asset, which is added to the valuation of your company. (Minus depreciation) An expense is something you buy, that can not be considered a company asset. 

Any subscription would fall under expense, because, were your company to fail and be sold off, their is no value to a subscription service which is no longer being paid for. A software license that is paid in full MAY be of value, if the license is transferable. If it is not, it would be expense just like the subscription, but at least a smaller expense. (Assuming your company is around long enough to realize the savings.) 

As far a leasing goes. That is not the opposite of capital, but of owning. Lots of companies do lease things, but not if they intend to use it for long term purposes. 

The advantages of a lease are a smaller upfront payment (only an advantage if you don't have the money, which means a small startup or bad at managing money) or that you can terminate if you need to. (If you are testing a new service, it can be nice to lease, because if the whole venture goes belly up you've limited your loses) These aren't of any value to an established photographer expecting to use a piece of software for years however. 

You may want to have your accountant clarify some of this for you.


----------



## privatebydesign (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: Adobe Releases Lightroom 6.2 & CC 2015.2*



Batman6794 said:


> You're right. Volume licensing cost far more. I was under the impression that a CC subscription for multiple users would also cost more money. Was I wrong about that? If you can get 150 people working for $10/month that WOULD be a good deal!
> 
> On the other hand, if you have lots of users, wouldn't the extra cost of a subscription plan be multiplied by the number of users? Seems like that'd be bad.
> 
> ...



Clearly you are the one who needs to see an accountant. 

In the USA if you, as a business/working photographer purchase software outright, first you have to earn the money to buy it, or borrow that money (even if it is from yourself) which costs you money. Second, when it comes to tax time that capital expenditure can only be depreciated/amortized over three years (for software). So if I spend $1,500 on software, I am left owing myself, the business, or a bank, $1,500 for one year, $1,000 for another year and $500 for yet another year, I can't get that $1,500 back for three years as it takes three years to fully amortize it. 

If, on the other hand, I take my accountants advice and rent/lease my software at $42 a month, $500 a year, I don't have to earn it first, my upfront cost is $42 not $1,500 so I have eased cash flow (which is the biggest killer of the majority of startup businesses), also the rental/lease payment is 100% tax deductible so I never have anything outstanding on my books, my business never owes anybody, including myself.

As for the capital valuation difference between a photography company with a perpetual license of three year old software, and a non transferable subscription, there is none, the three year old software has no value as it has been written off 100% on the books, if you try to charge for it you will be taxed on that amount too. Meanwhile the subscription is also worthless, but again, it is irrelevant as the cost of it too has been deducted 100%.


----------



## Bennymiata (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: Adobe Releases Lightroom 6.2 & CC 2015.2*

I originally hated renting Adobe software, but I needed to update from CS2, and thought it would be less hassle to pay $10 a month rather than thousands up front, and I'm very happy with my decision. 
I now have Ps and LR on my desktop, laptop and tablet and I reckon it's a good deal.

Don't blame Adobe for your problems on Macs, it's Apple's fault.
Every time they update their operating system, it always causes problems with non-Apple software.


----------



## Stu_bert (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: Adobe Releases Lightroom 6.2 & CC 2015.2*

On Win 7 64bit, LR 6.2 has a memory leak when generating previews. I went back to 6.1.1 and repeated the test and it works fine. Which is a shame, as LR 6.2 includes profiles for the 600mm II


----------



## AvTvM (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: Adobe Releases Lightroom 6.2 & CC 2015.2*

@Private: looks like Adobe is sorely missing my business and my Euros ... and that of millions other amateurs, enthusiastas, semi-Pro's and Pro's who are also refusing to RENT from them, but would be willing to continue BUYING from them, if Adobe were to SELL the goods [e.g. De-Haze, global, local] ... 
http://www.reuters.com/article/2015/10/06/us-adobe-outlook-idUSKCN0S02P720151006

Looking forward to their full year numbers.  ;D


----------



## infared (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: Adobe Releases Lightroom 6.2 & CC 2015.2*



Famateur said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > infared said:
> ...



I look for realism and quality in the shadows. The LR HDR program was giving me lots of noise in the shadows and even huge color shifts. The LR and Photoshop HDR software programs both are very rudimentary and are lackluster on controls, in my experience. I also found the LR HDR to be massively SLOW...and that was with photos from my Micro Four Thirds cameras (much smaller files and therefore much less information to process)...not my full-frame Canon. I did not bother suffering through any FF images in the LR HDR. Plus we do not know much about the files that the Adobe programs are processing??? Are they 16 or 32 bit. I use 32bit Photomatix. There are lots of comparisons out on the web. Here is a basic one here.
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=v7HqcubeWkg

LR has a lot of strengths...HDR is not one of them.


----------



## Batman6794 (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: Adobe Releases Lightroom 6.2 & CC 2015.2*



privatebydesign said:


> Batman6794 said:
> 
> 
> > You're right. Volume licensing cost far more. I was under the impression that a CC subscription for multiple users would also cost more money. Was I wrong about that? If you can get 150 people working for $10/month that WOULD be a good deal!
> ...



I couldn't agree more. I have said multiple times that the subscription option is excellent for a small startup that lacks cash flow.

I don't disagree that it should exist. I do disagree with your original assertion that adobe would be happy to lose a customer because they are not the type they are after, and your second assertion that the subscription is designed to cater to pros, when it is clearly designed to cater to people who are just starting out considering the myriad advantages I've listed that benefit smaller companies and offer nothing to larger established firms. (See parts of my post you couldn't be bothered to respond to.)

An established professional that should have far more than 1500 in monthly income, not to mention cash reserves. I just can't imagine a well established company in ANY industry where 1500 in a month is make or break. 
Certainly true of a startup, but wasn't your argument that Adobe was after the big fish with the subscription, not the small ones?


One piece of your post I do disagree with: If you spend 1500 dollars from the business, that is 1500 that is not profit, and therefore not taxed. You should only be paying taxes on profits. If your accountant tells you something different, get another accountant.


----------



## JonAustin (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: Adobe Releases Lightroom 6.2 & CC 2015.2*



Famateur said:


> Just thought of a feature I'd like: Undo (remove) a specific step from the History without losing all the steps that came after it (or can I already do this and just don't know?). Or be able to switch off a step as an additional alternative to removing it.



I would love this feature, as well, and have searched exhaustively for a way to do it, but don't think it's possible.
Probably because the results produced by each step in the history depends on the state of the image based on the step immediately before it, and the ability to remove any step from the sequence might result in wildly unexpected or physically / logically impossible results. It still would be nice to have, since you could (theoretically) always undo it, if you didn't like the results.


----------



## zigipha (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: Adobe Releases Lightroom 6.2 & CC 2015.2*



Batman6794 said:


> One piece of your post I do disagree with: If you spend 1500 dollars from the business, that is 1500 that is not profit, and therefore not taxed. You should only be paying taxes on profits. If your accountant tells you something different, get another accountant.



Wow..you do need a lesson. If i make $1500 revenue and spend $1500 on capital/3 year amortized sw, i owe taxes on $1000.

If I make $1500 revenue and spend $1500 on expense, i owe nothing.

If your accountant tell you differently, get a different accountant


----------



## privatebydesign (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: Adobe Releases Lightroom 6.2 & CC 2015.2*



Batman6794 said:


> I do disagree with your original assertion that adobe would be happy to lose a customer because they are not the type they are after, and your second assertion that the subscription is designed to cater to pros...



Then read the financial projections Adobe put to the market when they proposed the model switch. They specifically said they would make less money for three to five years and that they needed to normalise cash flow from their core business, businesses, governments and the like.

And don't forget, the new model was brought about because the old model was proven to be unsustainable, Adobe themselves suffered from inconsistent cash flows that forced them into looking for new ways to work.


----------



## privatebydesign (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: Adobe Releases Lightroom 6.2 & CC 2015.2*



Famateur said:


> Just finished the video. Think I'll sit this one out for now. Here's why:
> 
> 1. The tree for the destination folder is gone.
> 2. I have no use for the Add Photos screen, preferring the From panel.
> ...



Not by the looks of it. I have switched off the new screen in preferences and if you push Option or Control in the import mode you do get better options, but nothing like what we have lost.

Which I find strange and annoying, Adobe have tied themselves in knots in the past maintaining legacy tools and workflows to maintain familiarity for current users. The new import screen gets a big thumbs down from me after using it for a couple of days shooting and importing in the studio.

I hope that there will be enough kickback to reintroduce a good few of the missing options on future upgrades. Very frustrating and poor performance for Adobe.


----------



## Batman6794 (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: Adobe Releases Lightroom 6.2 & CC 2015.2*



zigipha said:


> Batman6794 said:
> 
> 
> > One piece of your post I do disagree with: If you spend 1500 dollars from the business, that is 1500 that is not profit, and therefore not taxed. You should only be paying taxes on profits. If your accountant tells you something different, get another accountant.
> ...



You might wanna read what I've said before you disagree with it. Software can only be capital if the license is transferable, which an adobe license is not, so it would still be expense, as I stated a few posts back. 

But since it is a lessor expense overtime, you're coming out ahead. (Just not in the first year.)

I said nothing of depreciation in the post you quoted. What makes you think I would apply it in this model?

I only mentioned capital to illustrate that the categories are capital and expense, not capital and leasing.


----------



## Batman6794 (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: Adobe Releases Lightroom 6.2 & CC 2015.2*



privatebydesign said:


> Batman6794 said:
> 
> 
> > I do disagree with your original assertion that adobe would be happy to lose a customer because they are not the type they are after, and your second assertion that the subscription is designed to cater to pros...
> ...



Your logic is so flawed. The that Adobe expects to lose a customer doesn't mean they're happy to. 

Also the fact that the old model is unsustainable doesn't mean that in the new model they're only going after a specific segment of customers. Only that their method of selling to all of their customers is changing.


----------



## Famateur (Oct 8, 2015)

*Re: Adobe Releases Lightroom 6.2 & CC 2015.2*



privatebydesign said:


> Famateur said:
> 
> 
> > Just finished the video. Think I'll sit this one out for now. Here's why:
> ...



Thanks for the info! Agreed on thumbs down. Gonna wait to see if/how Adobe responds. Gonna need to see some big-time features added for me to update from 6.1.1 at this point. 

Maybe now is a good time to submit my ideas...


----------



## Famateur (Oct 8, 2015)

*Re: Adobe Releases Lightroom 6.2 & CC 2015.2*



infared said:


> I look for realism and quality in the shadows. The LR HDR program was giving me lots of noise in the shadows and even huge color shifts. The LR and Photoshop HDR software programs both are very rudimentary and are lackluster on controls, in my experience. I also found the LR HDR to be massively SLOW...and that was with photos from my Micro Four Thirds cameras (much smaller files and therefore much less information to process)...not my full-frame Canon. I did not bother suffering through any FF images in the LR HDR. Plus we do not know much about the files that the Adobe programs are processing??? Are they 16 or 32 bit. I use 32bit Photomatix. There are lots of comparisons out on the web. Here is a basic one here.
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=v7HqcubeWkg
> 
> LR has a lot of strengths...HDR is not one of them.



Thanks for the video link. My first impression was that I preferred his LR version (for color). On my calibrated monitor (and browser), the Photomatix version seemed a little muted (particularly the sky).

The detail difference was the most interesting, and I'd have to agree that it's a bit of a deal-breaker in his comparison. I wonder if/how it might change playing with the ghosting settings. Perhaps detail in the whole image is suffering from the de-ghosting? It's given me something to look for in my own images and something to test.

That said, there have been times I've obtained much better results with something others have complained about, so now that I know a couple things to look for, I'll do my own tests before making a conclusion.

Thanks again...


----------



## Famateur (Oct 8, 2015)

*Re: Adobe Releases Lightroom 6.2 & CC 2015.2*



JonAustin said:


> Famateur said:
> 
> 
> > Just thought of a feature I'd like: Undo (remove) a specific step from the History without losing all the steps that came after it (or can I already do this and just don't know?). Or be able to switch off a step as an additional alternative to removing it.
> ...



You might be right. Since everything is non-destructive, though, it would seem to me that with (perhaps complex) calculations, the relative impact of switching on/off a step in the history could be computed with predictable results. Maybe it's a processing overhead issue where it just takes too long to re-calculate all the newer actions. Sure would love to know what the engineers at Adobe have to say about it!


----------



## Famateur (Oct 8, 2015)

*Re: Adobe Releases Lightroom 6.2 & CC 2015.2*



Famateur said:


> JonAustin said:
> 
> 
> > Famateur said:
> ...



With a little more pondering, I'm thinking the main challenge is to link associated actions with a hierarchy of dependency. For example, everything that belongs to a particular local adjustment brush pin would be turned off if the history item of adding that adjustment is turned off. Seems pretty doable. Would SO love this feature...


----------



## 3kramd5 (Oct 8, 2015)

*Re: Adobe Releases Lightroom 6.2 & CC 2015.2*



Famateur said:


> Famateur said:
> 
> 
> > JonAustin said:
> ...



Yah, it SEEMS like that wouldn't be too difficult, considering LR is already a non-destructive editing tool. Hell, I can add adjustments to adjustments to adjustments using phone software (snapseed) and remove intermediate steps at will.


----------



## dennirussel (Oct 8, 2015)

*Re: Adobe Releases Lightroom 6.2 & CC 2015.2*



JonAustin said:


> Famateur said:
> 
> 
> > Just thought of a feature I'd like: Undo (remove) a specific step from the History without losing all the steps that came after it (or can I already do this and just don't know?). Or be able to switch off a step as an additional alternative to removing it.
> ...



It depends on the kind of thing you want to undo - you can always 'undo' a specific edit, or set of edits simply by resetting that particular edit. Do you have an example of something you'd like to be able to 'undo' to?


----------



## 3kramd5 (Oct 8, 2015)

*Re: Adobe Releases Lightroom 6.2 & CC 2015.2*



dennirussel said:


> Do you have an example of something you'd like to be able to 'undo' to?



As I interpret the request: anything. Choose an edit in the middle of the history, and delete it without causing all the edits above to be deleted. 

I frequently crank the exposure to the right so I can see things better for certain operations. Then, once I've finished, I want to return to the correct exposure. So I go down the the state before I cranked it to the right, then I go back to the top and set the exposure. Would be nice to just delete that edit. 



dennirussel said:


> It depends on the kind of thing you want to undo - you can always 'undo' a specific edit, or set of edits simply by resetting that particular edit.



Does the reset button only apply to the current edit? I always thought it was global.


----------



## JustMeOregon (Oct 9, 2015)

*Re: Adobe Releases Lightroom 6.2 & CC 2015.2*

I remember asking myself on Monday afternoon if I should wait a while before upgrading to LR 6.2, but I've been having so much success with the global Dehaze adjustment on my Milky Way pics that I just couldn't wait to play with the editable (local adjustment) version. Now I have to add my cries to the growing chorus... LR 6.2 is TOTALLY unusable on my iMac running OSX 10.9.4. The few times that crashes & freezes are not immediately crippling me when I start LR, then the simplest click of the mouse will soon take a minute or more to register! I'll finally have to Force Quit for my sanity's sake...

This has been my only big upgrade issue I've had with Adobe in a long time; if I dig deep enough in my garage I bet I can still find the set floppies for Photoshop 2.5 (I believe that it was the first version to allow working with Layers) -- Adobe & I have had a long and happy relationship... So I'm going to try to remain calm and take the wife to the coast for a photo-weekend (supposed to be some big wave-action)... When we get back on Monday night, if there isn't an update waiting to be downloaded (that has already successfully fixed everyone's LR problems) it'll be back to version 6.1.1 for me...


----------



## dennirussel (Oct 9, 2015)

*Re: Adobe Releases Lightroom 6.2 & CC 2015.2*



3kramd5 said:


> dennirussel said:
> 
> 
> > Do you have an example of something you'd like to be able to 'undo' to?
> ...



In that case, it's actually pretty easy to undo any edit non-sequentially . For an exposure adjustment, all you have to do is move the slider back. It won't undo any of the edits you did afterwards. It's as easy to do as it is to click on a particular history state. That's the approach for many of the edits.

When it comes to editing order, try starting off with White Balance and doing everything else afterwards. WB adjustments will impact exposure, so getting that right first will minimize edit requirements down stream.

While there is a global reset, many of the individual tools have their own reset button. Every tool in the Develop tool bar (crop, spot removal, red eye, graduated filter, radial filter and adjustment brush) has its own reset button. The spot removal tool even lets you delete specific 'heals' by clicking on a spot circle and pressing delete.

Does this help at all?


----------



## 3kramd5 (Oct 9, 2015)

*Re: Adobe Releases Lightroom 6.2 & CC 2015.2*



dennirussel said:


> 3kramd5 said:
> 
> 
> > dennirussel said:
> ...



Yah, that's what I do, but it adds another step in the history which affects performance (obviously not noticeable in a single photo, but in a multi-hundred-thousand image library, it adds up). 



dennirussel said:


> While there is a global reset, many of the individual tools have their own reset button. Every tool in the Develop tool bar (crop, spot removal, red eye, graduated filter, radial filter and adjustment brush) has its own reset button. The spot removal tool even lets you delete specific 'heals' by clicking on a spot circle and pressing delete.
> 
> Does this help at all?



You can delete individual heal/clones and adjustment brushes, radial filters, gradients, etc, but if you hit reset on the adjustment brush tool, doesn't it reset all of the adjustment brushes? That's what I mean by global reset. I could be wrong; I'm not looking at it and going from memory. 


The feature request is to eliminate the need to workaround by facilitating directly deleting something from the middle of the history. Again, it *seems* to me (a non-programmer) that since it's a non-destructive environment, that should be a pretty simple thing to implement.


----------



## AvTvM (Oct 9, 2015)

*Re: Adobe Releases Lightroom 6.2 & CC 2015.2*



3kramd5 said:


> The feature request is to eliminate the need to workaround by facilitating directly deleting something from the middle of the history. Again, it *seems* to me (a non-programmer) that since it's a non-destructive environment, that should be a pretty simple thing to implement.



It is a limitation of LR's very program design. Easier, more intuitive user interface but still non-destructive editing with an "edit history stack" versus Photoshops' much more complex user interface and "layer concept" (including "adjustment layers"). 

Occasionally I also run into the problem that i would like to reverse some earlier edit step edit in LR. Usually I also just reverse/change the settings of a specific edit action via the respective slider. 

The tip to start off with WB adjustments is good. It is also usually my first action. Other than tha, I always do global settings first, local touches later in the process.


----------



## KBStudio (Oct 9, 2015)

*Re: Adobe Releases Lightroom 6.2 & CC 2015.2*

Finally succeeded in returning to LR 6.1.1. What an ordeal. Adobe has really buried the 6.1.1 update. Here is the link https://blogs.adobe.com/lightroomjournal/2015/07/lightroom-6-1-1-is-now-available.html


----------



## JustMeOregon (Oct 10, 2015)

*Re: Adobe Releases Lightroom 6.2 & CC 2015.2*

Today's update to Lr 6.2.1 seems to have solved the (extreme) problems I was having with (6.2's) stability & performance. Even the new import panel doesn't seem _that_ bad...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 10, 2015)

*Re: Adobe Releases Lightroom 6.2 & CC 2015.2*



AvTvM said:


> @Private: looks like Adobe is sorely missing my business and my Euros ... and that of millions other amateurs, enthusiastas, semi-Pro's and Pro's who are also refusing to RENT from them, but would be willing to continue BUYING from them, if Adobe were to SELL the goods [e.g. De-Haze, global, local] ...
> http://www.reuters.com/article/2015/10/06/us-adobe-outlook-idUSKCN0S02P720151006
> 
> Looking forward to their full year numbers.  ;D



I read the article. The Strong Dollar is the main reason for declining revenues. You get less US dollars from International customers with a strong dollar.

The second reason was the transition of the last segment of their software business to the web based subscription.

I would, however, expect sales to follow the pattern of camera sales in general. DSLR Camera sales are dropping, so the need for high end software drops as well.

Its a triple Whammy, and hardly to be blamed on customers not moving to the subscription mode. 

We would see other software makers increasing business substantially if Adobe customers were going elsewhere.


----------



## Kathode-Ray (Oct 10, 2015)

*Re: Adobe Releases Lightroom 6.2 & CC 2015.2*



KBStudio said:


> Finally succeeded in returning to LR 6.1.1. What an ordeal. Adobe has really buried the 6.1.1 update. Here is the link https://blogs.adobe.com/lightroomjournal/2015/07/lightroom-6-1-1-is-now-available.html



Here's a link with all the direct downloads listed: http://prodesigntools.com/adobe-lightroom-6-cc-direct-download-links.html

Very handy for a stand-alone Lightroom user such as myself. I rolled back to 6.1.1 yesterday


----------



## KBStudio (Oct 12, 2015)

*Re: Adobe Releases Lightroom 6.2 & CC 2015.2*



Kathode-Ray said:


> KBStudio said:
> 
> 
> > Finally succeeded in returning to LR 6.1.1. What an ordeal. Adobe has really buried the 6.1.1 update. Here is the link https://blogs.adobe.com/lightroomjournal/2015/07/lightroom-6-1-1-is-now-available.html
> ...




Thanks for the direct link. This does help! Wonder why Adobe hides links like this when you do an on-site search?


----------



## Kathode-Ray (Oct 12, 2015)

*Re: Adobe Releases Lightroom 6.2 & CC 2015.2*

I can only speculate about why they do that...

Why is it equally difficult to buy a perpetual version of LR? I mean it's not that they have two buttons on the Lightroom landing page: "Hi, welcome to Adobe Lightroom. Which version would you like to buy, Cloud or Stand-alone?".

It's because they know what is best for you


----------



## AvTvM (Oct 12, 2015)

*Re: Adobe Releases Lightroom 6.2 & CC 2015.2*



Kathode-Ray said:


> I can only speculate about why they do that...
> 
> Why is it equally difficult to buy a perpetual version of LR? I mean it's not that they have two buttons on the Lightroom landing page: "Hi, welcome to Adobe Lightroom. Which version would you like to buy, Cloud or Stand-alone?".
> 
> It's because they know what is best for you



exactly. It's the whole attitude of Tom Hogarty and his fellow Adobe dudes. Even when they apologize for a major f*ck-up, they don't do it sincerely but try to blame their clients. [Flash Card Auto-eject after import was removed from LR import options, because program analytics told them it is "a little used feature" -> http://blogs.adobe.com/lightroomjournal/2015/10/lightroom-6-2-release-update-and-apology.html ]


----------



## LOALTD (Oct 13, 2015)

*Re: Adobe Releases Lightroom 6.2 & CC 2015.2*

Looks like Adobe is very sorry for the horrendously buggy update:


http://www.dpreview.com/articles/9338796360/adobe-issues-lightroom-6-2-apology-and-update


But they still knew about the flaws before releasing it to the public... :


----------



## AvTvM (Oct 14, 2015)

*Re: Adobe Releases Lightroom 6.2 & CC 2015.2*



LOALTD said:


> Looks like Adobe is very sorry for the horrendously buggy update:



no. all they are SORRY for is to see their own bonus payouts for 2015 dwindling.  ;D


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 14, 2015)

*Re: Adobe Releases Lightroom 6.2 & CC 2015.2*

All or virtually all major software is released with known bugs. It is common to provide a list of them though. The issue here is that the bug was apparently more serious than thought.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Oct 14, 2015)

*Re: Adobe Releases Lightroom 6.2 & CC 2015.2*



Kathode-Ray said:


> Why is it equally difficult to buy a perpetual version of LR?



It's pretty easy.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00VWCKJVA


----------



## Kathode-Ray (Oct 14, 2015)

*Re: Adobe Releases Lightroom 6.2 & CC 2015.2*

Ha ha, I love the 'Item Under Review' remark-box.


----------

